# il vient de ma part



## Starfunk

bonjour à tous

je voudrais dire "il vient de ma part"
mais je n'y arrive pas...

le contexte
c'est d'envoyer quelqu'un à un docteur, qui le prendra que s'il a ma recoommandatiion, sinon il ne sera pas pris...

merci pour votre aide
[...]

merci et belle journée


----------



## Arzhela

Bonjour,
Je dirais tout simplement "I sent him." ou éventuellement " He comes here on my behalf."
[...]


----------



## Starfunk

misterk said:


> Starfunk : Il nous faut le contexte.  De quoi parlez-vous ? Un colis ? Une personne ? Voulez-vous faire un essai en anglais, pour que nous comprenions mieux ?


le contexte
c'est d'envoyer quelqu'un à un docteur, qui le prendra que s'il a ma recoommandatiion, sinon il ne sera pas pris...
merci pour votre aide


----------



## atcheque

Voir aussi : Dis-lui que tu viens de ma part


----------



## Starfunk

atcheque said:


> Voir aussi : Dis-lui que tu viens de ma part


merci mais ce n'est pas exactement ce ue je recherche...


----------



## Itisi

I sent him/am sending him
I gave him your address
I recommended you to him


----------



## atcheque

Starfunk said:


> merci mais ce n'est pas exactement ce ue je recherche...





Itisi said:


> I recommended you to him


Dis-lui que tu viens de ma part :


velisarius said:


> Isn't it "Tell him that I recommended him (to you)"


----------



## Glasguensis

When talking about doctors we use the verb « to refer »
My doctor referred me to a specialist 
Give this letter of referral to the surgeon

Is this what you were looking for?


----------



## Blougouz

Mention the Doctor you are coming on my recommendation?


----------



## wildan1

I would agree with Itisi's suggestion--simply:_ I'll tell the doctor I sent him.

(Edited after seeing the point made below by OLN)._


----------



## OLN

Oui, mais c'est "*Il* vient de ma part (et je n'ai pas moyen/ le temps d'en informer le médecin ?)".
_*He *should/must [make sure/not forget to] tell/mention... that I sent him. _

Note : _envoyer_ sonne mal ; on adresse une personne à un médecin ou on lui recommande un médecin.


----------



## lagodeluna

I agree with Glasguensis but only if it's a formal referral from another doctor. "*He was referred by me/I referred him.*"
If it's a more informal situation (not from another doctor) I would prefer "*I recommended him/he was recommended by*" based on the context you've given.


----------



## Blougouz

Peut-on dire dans ce cas:
Tell the Doctor that I am sending you to him?
Outre ma précédente suggestion, je proposerais également:
Mention to the Doctor that you are coming from me/ on my behalf.


----------



## Glasguensis

Please clarify the context - who is speaking and what advantage is there in mentioning him to the doctor?


----------



## Itisi

Starfunk said:


> un docteur, qui le prendra que s'il a ma recoommandatiion, sinon il ne sera pas pris...


Je crois comprendre que le docteur est un ami et l'autre personne aussi...?



Blougouz said:


> Mention to the Doctor that you are coming from me/ on my behalf.


'on my behalf' ici voudrait dire que c'est moi qui suis malade. Et 'coming from London', ok, mais 'coming from me', non.


----------



## Blougouz

Itisi said:


> Je crois comprendre que le docteur est un ami et l'autre personne aussi...?
> 
> Euh...Non!!! Starfunk est un patient de ce médecin, et parraine un ami pour qu’il en soit également son patient!!!
> 
> 
> 'on my behalf' ici voudrait dire que c'est moi qui suis malade.
> 
> Alors plutôt:
> On behalf of me?
> 
> 
> Et 'coming from London', ok, mais 'coming from me', non.


Sur WR:
de la part de loc prep	(qui vient de)	from prep
 	 	for prep
 	 (formal)	on behalf of prep
 	Ce cadeau est de la part de Simon.
 	This present is from Simon.

Donc on dit from London mais aussi from Simon!...
Mais dans ce contexte peut-on dire: tell the Doctor you are adressed from me?.. 
 	ⓘ Say hello to them for me!
 	ⓘ May I speak to Mr Smith? I'm calling on behalf of Mrs Jones.

Peut-on dire: Call from me?


 	ⓘ Say hello to them for me!
 	ⓘ May I speak to Mr Smith? I'm calling on behalf of Mrs Jones.

Pourrait-on dire dans ce cas:
Mention to my Doctor that you are calling on behalf of me?


----------



## Glasguensis

Please provide the context, as I already requested. What is the relationship between the speaker and the others and what is the purpose of saying « de la part de » here?


----------



## Itisi

*Blougouz*, 'on my behalf' ne convient pas dans ce contexte, et 'on behalf of me' n'est pas grammaticalement correct..  Les anglophnes sur ce fil ont tous suggéré quelque chose d'autre, et c'est bien pour une raison.

'Calling on behalf of Mrs Jones' : de la part de =  pour.  Ici, ce n'est pas le sens.  La personne ne vient pas 'pour Starfunk.


----------



## broglet

The context is, as I understand it, that Starfunk wants to write to the doctor to recommend his friend as a patient. I would suggest something along the following lines;

Dear Doctor

I would like to recommend my friend as a perfect patient for you.  He suffers from various incurable conditions which are not life-threatening, enjoys frequent consultations, is always happy to kept waiting for hours in a crowded waiting room, has plenty of money and never requires doctors in the night.


----------



## Blougouz

Je ne parviens pas à traduire “de la part de...”, néanmoins je comprends le contexte très bien expliqué par Starfunk. J’essaie de le repréciser:
Il ne s’agit pas d’un écrit.
Starfunk n’est pas médecin, ni son ami. (Refere et recommandation ne conviennent donc pas)
L’ ami de Starfunk n’arrive pas à trouver un médecin généraliste. Pour que son ami décroche un rendez-vous de consultation, Starfunk propose de le parrainer. Starfunk dit alors à son ami:
“Appelle mon Docteur et prend un rdv en disant que tu viens de ma part”
Starfunk précisera donc oralement à son médecin pour confirmer:
“Cet ami vient de ma part”

La question porte sur “de ma part”.
Sans ce parrainage entre patients l’ami restera sans rdv et la maladie s’agravera jusqu’à ce qu’il rampe jusqu’aux urgences!
(Ou qu’il crève la bouche ouverte!...)

Starfunk a me semble-t-il bien clairement expliqué le contexte. Mais bon.

Maintenant, aux natifs de jouer franc jeu!!! ;-)


----------



## Itisi

La meilleure traduction, parce que la plus simple et la plus idiomatique est 'Tell him I sent you' - pas besoin de 'to him'. (Voir arzhela, wildan, OLN, et sur l'autre fil, velisarius, misterk, gdm.)

 Ensuite : Tell him I recommended him to you (Et pas 'you to him', en effet !. (Voir sur l'autre fil, lagodeluna, Rocking Lisa, velisarius, gdm.)



Blougouz said:


> jouer franc jeu!


----------



## Blougouz

_t_


Itisi said:


> La meilleure traduction, parce que la plus simple et la plus idiomatique est 'Tell him I sent you' - pas besoin de 'to him'. (Voir arzhela, wildan, OLN, et sur l'autre fil, velisarius, misterk, gdm.)
> 
> Ensuite : Tell him I recommended him to you (Et pas 'you to him', en effet !. (Voir sur l'autre fil, lagodeluna, Rocking Lisa, velisarius, gdm.)


Franc jeu parce que le contexte est tout de même suffisamment clair pour ne pas avoir à le demander de manière récurrente.

Comme les suggestions ne paraissent pas coller à la demande de Starfunk, et que recommendation paraît plutôt adapté à une recommandation entre confrères Drs, est-ce que on my personal referral pourrait également convenir ici?


----------



## Itisi

Ces deux suggestions conviennent tout à fait à la demande de *Starfunk*. Elles ne correspondent pas à une recommandation entre confrères médecins, qui serait 'I am_ referring _him to you'.


----------



## Glasguensis

@Blougouz Si je répète la demande de contexte c’est parce que l’information fournie par @Starfunk est insuffisante pour être certain. Si on imagine que la personne qui parle n’est pas médecin mais que son nom compte pour quelque chose avec le docteur (un parent/ami/franc-maçon, etc) la suggestion d’Itisi est tout à fait adaptée. « On my recommendation » est mieux adapté à une situation où on envoie un professionnel vers un particulier, et pas l’inverse.


----------



## broglet

I agree that the context has been insufficiently explained. Is Starfunk looking for something the recommender would write or say to the doctor or for something the prospective patient would write or say?  That makes four distinct possibilities each of which might require a different solution.


----------



## Blougouz

broglet said:


> I agree that the context has been insufficiently explained. Is Starfunk looking for something the recommender would write or say to the doctor or for something the prospective patient would write or say?  That makes four distinct possibilities each of which might require a different solution.


It is from the beginning a very simple and clear context: in order to have an appointment with a new GP, you simply need to get the support of one of his/her patients, if not you can’t have any appointment! Right? 
Of course it is just a call, of each patients, not a letter!
So... tell him I am sending you: it works?


----------



## broglet

Blougouz said:


> Of course it is just a call, of each patients, not a letter!


Je ne comprends pas - merci de répéter en français


----------



## Blougouz

broglet said:


> Je ne comprends pas - merci de répéter en français


Pardon: a call from each of them
c’est juste un appel téléphonique, de la part de chacun des protagonistes, au généraliste, pas besoin de courrier compliqué.


----------



## Glasguensis

Blougouz said:


> It is from the beginning a very simple and clear context: in order to have an appointment with a new GP, you simply need to get the support of one of his/her patients, if not you can’t have any appointment! Right?
> Of course it is just a call, of each patients, not a letter!
> So... tell him I am sending you: it works?


Pour moi ce contexte que vous décrivez n’est pas du tout clair et simple - je n’ai jamais entendu parler d’une telle situation. Même dans les déserts médicaux je n’imaginais pas qu’il fallait être parrainé par n’importe quel patient existant. Et je ne crois pas que l’on rencontre ce contexte dans le monde anglophone, d’où la difficulté de traduction. Mais on dirait toujours « tell him I sent you » or « mention my name », and not « tell him I am sending you ».


----------

